# Stockyard - fence dimensions



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to get an idea of some dimensions of the wood used for a stockyard - my next project. It appears that mostly 2x6's were used for boards. I know many used round poles for posts, but I'd like to use square posts for ease of construction and strength. What size? 4x4 or 6x6? What about overall height above ground?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
Probably best to go and find a stock yard to get some ideas.
But, I would also say if it looks right to you, then that's fine.
Here is a photo that I took in San Francisco a few years back - the posts are square, and I would certainly think at least 6 x 6.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Jim

Back in Pa. we used 6 x 6 post or phone poles on all the corals.
The rails were 3 x 8 oak.
We had them cut buy a saw mill.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, i don't have any digital pics of my stockyard. I used 1/4" slats for fence boards and had painted it a gray color. It didn't look right, then I tried black, didn't look right. Then I used white. Color was everything and being white, it looked larger than it really was. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I think I'll go with 6x6 posts then. What about approximate height? maybe 4' high?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I would think higher than that, especially if horses are involved.
Probably 6 foot I would think.
Maybe if just sheep are involved a LOT less!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
Here are some details of Canadian Pacific stock yards:
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 4 foot wire fence around my layout to keep the wild horses out. I did start out with it electrified but it has done just fine with out power. We actually keep the horses out of the front yard by just draping a hose across the entrance. I do know that cattle are harder to contain as they tend to push against a fence until it falls over.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Jim

I'm 5'11" and I had to look up at the top of ours.
I'm thinking around 6'6" at least.
Cattle will climb a fence if they want out.
I once had a 2 year old heifer come through a 2' square window to get out of a horse trailer.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim & Winn, thanks for the additional info!

David, holy Santa Maria! Those sketches are like hitting the mother-lode! PERFECT!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Being totally uninformed, I think that popcicle sticks might make useable rails.

Chuck


----------

